

Satya Nadella Proves That Microsoft Hasn't Changed At All - yulaow
http://readwrite.com/2014/07/10/microsoft-ceo-satya-nadella-productivity-work-life

======
facorreia
> "You and I are not the customers he is thinking about."

No, the customers are the companies that you and I work for. And Microsoft
main business is enabling the workforce of those companies with greater
productivity. Microsoft's business related to entertainment and lifestyle
(a.k.a. "your life") is still much smaller. Hence the message on productivity.
I don't believe that implies that Microsoft doesn't "want" you to have a life
outside of work.

------
geophile
So, Microsoft is the new RIM? Sounds about right.

